# help with white toner printer



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking for someone local to me in SOCAL to do a sample print with white laser hp printer with Ghost toner . I have a picture of my son's band that I want to put on a black t . I'm thinking about using Ghost white toner for my HP , but would like to try first as the cost and shipping is big $


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I will pay for this I'm not asking for a freebee , I just don't want to spend $300-$500 just to find out it is crap . I have watched the videos and it looks good , but I need to see and feel first hand


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

Be sure to ask the second half of the questions regarding these printers ...........

1. What paper can you use? HP's run very hot and I believe you'll find that you'll be very restricted as to what paper can be used.

2. How difficult is the alignment involved? You cannot print white at the same time as full color with these printers. That means that you'll need to run the paper through twice. 

I had personal experience with this process using 2 OKI printers - one of which had been set up to print white. The process, for me, was a nightmare. (I've not used the Ghost / HP printers but I do know that the white print requires a second run).

3. There is no RIP software that will work with this process, restricting you even further from what you can really get done.

I'm guessing that the end print quality will be fine on any sample you get. It's get to that sample - double run on specific paper without the benefit of any RIP software that is the real issue to me.


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

Just to make sure I was right on what I was mentioning in the previous post .... I did a quick research look up:

Here's a link that you might want to read up on 

Ghost White Toner - Print on White


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link , I have looked a many of these . I'm looking for anyone in the socal area that has this setup . I will pay for a t shirt done with my art work as long as I can see the process and it is done with the Ghost white toner 
Thanks Larry


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

did you ever check out adriatic's site?

i wonder where he gets his white cartridges

there are places to get the white toner in powder form,
but how to get it into the cartridges???


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sandhopper2 said:


> Thanks for the link , I have looked a many of these . I'm looking for anyone in the socal area that has this setup . I will pay for a t shirt done with my art work as long as I can see the process and it is done with the Ghost white toner
> Thanks Larry


Have you asked UScutter if they can sell you a sample shirt that was pressed with HP printed transfer with Ghost White toner? That would be logical thing to do. Or buy printed transfer that has not been married so you will have first hand experience on marrying and pressing the transfer on the shirt. You already seen the videos. Tell them you are interested with ghost white toner printer.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

into the T said:


> did you ever check out adriatic's site?
> 
> i wonder where he gets his white cartridges
> 
> ...


Yes I did and his was another international site and not in english . There are several videos on how to refill carts , so the idea is to get toner powder and use empty black cart I have 
Clean it out with compressed air to get rid of all black toner


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

yeah, i used bablefish to translate and was still lost as to what exactly he did,
nowhere to purchase, or supplier, or really anything

check out alibaba for the powder
there are a few that will send smaller samples
but generally range in the $200-$250/kg


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Edward , but I think I will stay with Luis idea and call us cutter and ask for sample . I guess no one in my area is using this stuff yet . The $165 price from Ghost is ok with me I just have a problem with shipping at $60 for 1 cart 
Back to doing my vinyl cutting


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

No help from US cutter they don't do samples 
And Ghost wants to send me a shirt , but not the transfer and of course I pay for shipping 
The shirt is not what I want so still looking for some real nice person to help out 
Larry


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

why not try and reach out to our friend here on the forum
he is in germany and maybe he can help you


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

into the T said:


> why not try and reach out to our friend here on the forum
> he is in germany and maybe he can help you


Good morning Brian ! 
This is the problem that we have located in Germany!
Lots of products like white toner ,cobra ink ,jpss neenah etc. we can't find it in Germany!
Although Germany have a big production and you can't find for example ink so good like the cobra ink!
For the friend that has started this thread I can't provide information about HP and ghost or white toner but I think he can find a really good transfer paper for his printer in the Politape company! They also provide samples paper!! So mail them and ask them to send you samples paper for your printer!
Another solution is the plastisol transfers! I have a company that located in Chech Republic but they speak also German !They had send me plastisol samples ready to press and the results was amazing!

They are also cheap!
Links for Politape : politape.de

Link for plastisol: http://de.plastisoltransfer24.com/p...GQmd8JmuVJ0WArcCRMhNaBAguIdb-Nj0aAsnVEALw_wcB

Grüß 
Kostas


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks , but Ghost is from Germany 
I just need something with white toner or a little bit of the toner powder , to test this out


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a gamble. There is supplier from Au Ebay for C711Wt white toner refill. It may work with HP?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-OKI-C71...382252954196?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Luis , I sent a message maybe this will be a shot 
do you think toner is a special blend for each brand of printer ?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sandhopper2 said:


> Thanks Luis , I sent a message maybe this will be a shot
> do you think toner is a special blend for each brand of printer ?


According to Al his toner is made mostly for Okidata and Minolta. I tried several times to ask Al to find a monochrome printer that will work with his toner but it had fallen on deaf ears. If he can do that more people would be more inclined to buy his toner or even the printer with white toner because it would be a cheaper solution. Then sell it with his sublimation inkjet printer. CMYK laser printer is not really necessary for Laser/Sublimation system. Just white toner.

Based on the numerous models and brands of printers that Ghost White listed as compatible I am inclined to assume that they can't be making special blend for each model and brand. That would be expensive to dedicate unique blend for each printer.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

that is a simple solution Luis
maybe too simple???


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

If the quantity is truly the amount that will fill a C711Wt cartridge you could probably fill an HP cartridge 2 or 3 times.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Fingers crossed , I ordered some White toner and going to try and fill my own Black cartridge and change the chip 
Are there any tips on how to get all the left over black out ? My idea is to use compressed air and be out side with mask 
Larry


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sandhopper2 said:


> Fingers crossed , I ordered some White toner and going to try and fill my own Black cartridge and change the chip
> Are there any tips on how to get all the left over black out ? My idea is to use compressed air and be out side with mask
> Larry


Compressed air is the way to do it. Get some flat foam brush as well. Use it to dig in nook and cranny. Be careful not to scratch the imaging drum. Do not expose it too long with brightlight or sun to avoid degrading the coating.

Not familiar with HP cartridges. Is the toner cartridge separate from the drum? If they are both units need to emptied and cleaned. There are lots of YouTube videos.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Drum and Cartridge are in one unit 
I found out the my Cartridge has a port to fill so I don't need to burn the hole , so I bought the burning tool and don't need 
I need to order the transfer paper did you say that Image clip is what you use ? I have the sublimation WF1100 to do the colors


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sandhopper2 said:


> Drum and Cartridge are in one unit
> I found out the my Cartridge has a port to fill so I don't need to burn the hole , so I bought the burning tool and don't need
> I need to order the transfer paper did you say that Image clip is what you use ? I have the sublimation WF1100 to do the colors


Yes Imageclip Laser dark. Koncert T does not work even the B sheet is printable because the A sheet has white film that blocks the toner color. It does not sublimate either.

I forgot to mention to use respirator mask that is made for very fine particle. Also use safety goggle. You don't want the toner to get into your lungs and eyes. Do it outdoors. Al uses sandblaster cabinet and I believe there is wet/dry vacuum attached to it to trap the airborne toner into the water.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

just keeping my original post updated 
I found out by watching that my cartridge does not have a fill port and the process for cleaning is difficult . So far I have not found anyone to do this or sell me a clean empty cartridge . 
I have not asked Al at ATT yet as the shipping from CA to NY would cost $$$ . I will try that if nothing else works out .
I do have the toner from Tonerstop and it stated that it is for HP 
I'm currently waiting on a new black reset chip to test if I can use the yellow Cartridge in the black spot .


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Todays update 
Got the black reset chip installed on yellow cartridge and installed in Black cartridge slot , Able to print yellow from this spot . Now the work begins to try and clean all the yellow toner out and replace it with the white. This will have to wait as we are going away for our 50 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got this info from UScutter Ghost white cartridges for HP printers.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

That sucks they did not import the one for my printer 
I'm going to try and clean out my own cartridge when I get time and add the tonerstop hp white toner


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

happy anniversary!

big deal in today's world, very inspirational


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes happy anniversary. We had ours on New Years Day.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the wishes 
Today is a good day had some time to mess with the white toner . Somethings I did wrong was to do the heat to a hole to fill the cartridge , it made a big hole and not where it needed to be . With some heat glue I was able to fix that mess and continue with the cleaning and reassemble . Added some white toner and cool I can print on Black card stock with MS word . 
Now for the fun parts I need to make some kind of file with a white image


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sandhopper2 said:


> Thanks for the wishes
> Today is a good day had some time to mess with the white toner . Somethings I did wrong was to do the heat to a hole to fill the cartridge , it made a big hole and not where it needed to be . With some heat glue I was able to fix that mess and continue with the cleaning and reassemble . Added some white toner and cool I can print on Black card stock with MS word .
> Now for the fun parts I need to make some kind of file with a white image


How was the opacity?


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm very happy with opacity of the text that I was able to print
Trying to do an image it seams like it uses the other cartridges also . I don't understand the setting in this HP1518ni printer as to how to just print with the black location. I have some more learning to do 
Any ideas has how to adjust ?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sandhopper2 said:


> I'm very happy with opacity of the text that I was able to print
> Trying to do an image it seams like it uses the other cartridges also . I don't understand the setting in this HP1518ni printer as to how to just print with the black location. I have some more learning to do
> Any ideas has how to adjust ?


Is there an option for color mode to print in grayscale? So it will only use the black channel and not use the mixture of all the channels. Are printing solid black?

The person in USCutter video did not have to change any settings when he printed the grayscale so it seems.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

The opacity when printing in grayscale is bad it must not be applying much white . If I just print text it looks good , there was an option to print all text black in the printer menu


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sandhopper2 said:


> The opacity when printing in grayscale is bad it must not be applying much white . If I just print text it looks good , there was an option to print all text black in the printer menu


Is your image negative grayscale? Negative grayscale is for laser toner on laser toner 2 pass printing. It will not work for sublimation. It must be solid black for sublimation process.

You are right the printer has an odd driver. It does not have color mode option.

The attached pdf file has the steps to create the mask of solid black silhouette. If there is an option in your printer to print grayscale you can reduce the fill value to reduce the amount of toner. But no less than 50% black. Since you don't have the option you are stuck printing 100% black.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Luis will try when I get back , I need to order some image clip from Al


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sandhopper2 said:


> Thanks Luis will try when I get back , I need to order some image clip from Al


Tell him you want the original Imageclip Laser dark to go with the B sheet and not the glossy paper.

BTW the white toner on white sheet will hardly show compared to printed on black cardstock or construction paper.


----------



## n8mmdotbiz (Jan 4, 2018)

How have I missed this thread!? I have the HP CP5225dn. I purchased the Ghost toner from Ghost. I have also been looking into the white toner refills as well. I am glad someone else was right there with me. "Alibaba" wanted $230 per kg. i am assuming my sized toner cartridge is about 400g? anyway. I have been testing and working with a few transfer sheets. I have used imageclip light and forever dark. I like the forever dark the best. we should get a group buy going on the white toner


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

n8mmdotbiz said:


> How have I missed this thread!? I have the HP CP5225dn. I purchased the Ghost toner from Ghost. I have also been looking into the white toner refills as well. I am glad someone else was right there with me. "Alibaba" wanted $230 per kg. i am assuming my sized toner cartridge is about 400g? anyway. I have been testing and working with a few transfer sheets. I have used imageclip light and forever dark. I like the forever dark the best. we should get a group buy going on the white toner


I heard some Alibaba white toner ruins the imaging drum. So be selective on what you buy. I may be wrong to assume TonerStop is Chinese or Japanese toner. The company may have done their homework and tested samples before carrying the toner for sale. Some Alibaba vendors sell sample quantity but pricey. Besides if the toner ruins the drum it is hard to justify the quest. It is catch 22.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

USCutter is stocking more Ghostwhite cartridges for HP laser color laser printer Ghostwhite cartridges for Hp color laser printers


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I had a recent call from a company who purchased the HP printer from Ghost in Germany and he can,t get it to print the second pass. I have heard this from others as well who attended the ISS show in Atlantic City last month. They said US Cutter was trying to demo it and had the same problem.
AL
1-908-213-2830
[email protected]


----------



## DecalAvenue (Sep 4, 2014)

sandhopper2 said:


> Thanks Luis will try when I get back , I need to order some image clip from Al


Hi. Have you had any problems lining up the mask (white under base) for your designs?

I have and I don't know how to fix it. I have hp laser pro m252dw and use photoshop to print. I will appreciate any help to fix it.

Attached some pictures.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

are you reducing the size of the mask 
If not you need to reduce the size about 100th smaller.
Hopefully that will help you. I have heard the second pass for this process with the HP laser has a problem registering. My question is: Does HP warrantee the white toner in there printer and will they replace it if you are having problems?
AL


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I have had so many problems with customers who have purchased the Ghost white toner HP printers as well as costing me a lot of money.
They purchase these printers because they think they are less expensive then the Oki color printers or the DTG systems.
because I was the one that developed the white toner 2 years before everyone did these people try to infringe on my patent by using the ink jet sublimation printer with there Ghost printer instead of doing a charge back against the companies they purchase these printers from.
Instead they continue to try to get instructions and videos of my process to circumvent my patent. I am now reluctant to show all phases of a video for this reason and am going to be forced to have my attorney notify these people that stealing interlectual property is against the law. Please warn others that if there Ghost system doesn,t perform as being sold to file a charge back to Paypal or there CC company if the supplier won,t correct the problem. 
AL


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I started this post so long ago I forgot about it . Today I bought a used HP 251nw printer and a new used one time Ghost white toner cartridge. When the cartridge arrives I will start over with my tests. If this does not work I will go back to Vinyl /screen printing and possible ordering transfers and forget the laser stuff


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

The Ghost HP has some technical issues with the white toner process on Dark shirts.
AL


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ghost cartridge came in today , a big change in white output . I now have something that I can test with , the print looks white and very solid. I have some image clip for lights and going to try some text on a gray shirt tomorrow. Do you think all white text on a image clip light will work on black shirt or do I need the dark stuff


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

a picture on color paper


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

The black shirt will show white similar to your color paper image but the real white is from the Image Clip for Darks.
AL


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

trying the forever laser dark some of the white is left on the a sheet. I did the marry process at 310* for 120 seconds and peeled hot , should I do more time or more heat ?


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I suggest you contact your Forever people or the White Ghost Company in Germany to help you with this issue.
I only am familiar with Neenah Image Clip for Dark paper.


----------



## 313outgoin (Oct 4, 2020)

DecalAvenue said:


> Hi. Have you had any problems lining up the mask (white under base) for your designs?
> 
> I have and I don't know how to fix it. I have hp laser pro m252dw and use photoshop to print. I will appreciate any help to fix it.
> 
> Attached some pictures.





DecalAvenue said:


> Hi. Have you had any problems lining up the mask (white under base) for your designs?
> 
> I have and I don't know how to fix it. I have hp laser pro m252dw and use photoshop to print. I will appreciate any help to fix it.
> 
> Attached some pictures.


Hello im using an Oki 8432wt i am having the same problem my white underbase isn't in alignment. My images have an offset about 2cm off. Did you find out the problem you were having? Thank you


----------

